# monark history



## scale (Oct 26, 2014)

I picked up another Monark frame today. The price was right and i had most of the stuff do build it up. Is there a serial database somewhere for these? Im trying to figure out the year. It has a serial stamped into the BB. It isnt on a small plate rivited to the bb like the ones i have seen. The rear dropouts have the tab on both sides which i believe is to support the "under the rear wheel" style stand. THere is a different serial number on these and they are a different color which i thought was odd. THey dont appear to have been welded in as replacments or anything but they are not the same color as the repaint on the frame nor are they the original blue. 

The head badge says Monark M.F.D by Silver King Chicago, IL. 

Maybe it was one they sold as an off brand to department stores like sears or somthing. I Dont know. Im trying to figure out about what year it might be.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2014)

There are serial number lists for these but some of the info for the pre-war and especially the first few years is unclear. Post the number and a pic of the bike and we'll see if we can help. V/r Shawn


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 26, 2014)

Try to post both numbers, the one on the bottom bracket and the one on the rear dropout. Like Freqman said, don't forget the photos if possible.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 26, 2014)

The only Monark list I know of is in the NBJ Intro to Classic & Antique Bikes book. It lists #s from 34-54, they used the ID tag from 46-54. But, even that list has a large gap of unknown #s.


----------



## scale (Oct 26, 2014)

bb 45440
dropout 135275

ill get a pic in just a bit. I got it at the local swap today. It looks like my 49 but may be older. The tabs on the rear make me think it is.


----------



## scale (Nov 1, 2014)

*pictures finally....*

finally gathered some pictures....

Here they are.  Ideas?


----------



## scale (Nov 1, 2014)

no ideas on year? Spent another day today cleaning it up. Neat old bike. I cant wait to take it for a spin.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm going with '41 but that fork doesn't look Monark to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## scale (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks. Did the serial number or headbadge give it away? Yeah...the fork might be different. The headset clearly is. It will probably become a frakenbike. Ive got later model wheel and crankset for it. Gonna need to find a cheap stem but that shouldnt be too hard.


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 2, 2014)

yes i agee with shawn it looks like 41 takes differant tanks then my monarks here is my frames note the differanes . from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2014)

scale said:


> Thanks. Did the serial number or headbadge give it away? Yeah...the fork might be different. The headset clearly is. It will probably become a frakenbike. Ive got later model wheel and crankset for it. Gonna need to find a cheap stem but that shouldnt be too hard.




Actually frame style is biggest clue here. Also the badge is strictly pre war. Even though the frame has 'ears' for a drop stand this bike could very likely have used the butterfly stand (first stand pic) which is slightly different from those used on either the Silver Kings e.g. Wing Bar or Flocycles (second stand pic) or the Superframes (Five Bars) (third stand pic). The mounting on all three of these is different and you will also notice that the butterfly for the steel framed bikes such as yours is flat and not channeled like the others. BTW if anyone is interested I would trade the butterfly for the steel frame bike for a Five Bar butterfly.  V/r Shawn


----------



## scale (Nov 3, 2014)

Neat. Thanks for the info. Those butterfly stands are hard to come by and if you can find them.....they are huge $$$$. Id like to find myself a 5 bar frame someday. Those are so neat.


----------



## 48b6 (Nov 5, 2014)

They sure are, I saw the one on ebay the other day that went for $450.00 ouch! I'm glad I jumped on the one I have when I had the chance. 



scale said:


> Neat. Thanks for the info. Those butterfly stands are hard to come by and if you can find them.....they are huge $$$$. Id like to find myself a 5 bar frame someday. Those are so neat.


----------

